
Taking the headphone jack off phones is user-hostile and stupid - herbertlui
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/6/21/11991302/iphone-no-headphone-jack-user-hostile-stupid
======
abestic9
More subjective journalism. We have 3 ways to listen to music from our phones,
and Apple wants to remove the oldest technology. Who still cares about the
30-pin connector?

I'm happy to lose the headphone jack as I use Bluetooth in both the work car
and my own car (which works very well), and I'm generally around other devices
when I feel like listening.

I'm also tired of seeing the DRM argument. Maybe we should go back to analog
signal transmission because clearly digital is mutually exclusive with DRM,
and The Verge thinks HDCP is still a widespread issue.

The only argument against it, which was barely noted under point #5, is
vendor-specific ports. At worst, you'll need to purchase a dongle the size of
your fingertip to interchange, if you're use the same pair of headphones in
different devices. You're paying $1000 for a phone and you're worried about a
$20-30 dongle for your $60 headphones?

